# Stopping high pitched whining



## cnsb (Oct 11, 2018)

How do we get our GSD (5.5 years) to stop with her high pitched whine? It hurts the ears, and is incredibly annoying. She whines close to eating time, when she is in a hurry to go outside (I make her wait for my okay after opening the door), etc. We've tried saying "No whine" and stopping activity, delaying meals so she doesn't feel rewarded, etc., but that hasn't worked. Ignoring her doesn't decrease it either. Anyone have luck with this?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You have to ignore it and out-wait her. "No Whine" is the command for whining by now as you probably have said it when she did. You can also "drop" everything and close the door behind you so she loses her audience and go back when she is quiet but be willing to be 100% consistent to avoid the slot machine effect.
No matter how you look at it, it is learned behavior through rewards. If she has practiced this for years, it won't go away easily.


----------



## cnsb (Oct 11, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> You have to ignore it and out-wait her. "No Whine" is the command for whining by now as you probably have said it when she did. You can also "drop" everything and close the door behind you so she loses her audience and go back when she is quiet but be willing to be 100% consistent to avoid the slot machine effect.
> No matter how you look at it, it is learned behavior through rewards. If she has practiced this for years, it won't go away easily.



That's what I'm thinking... we've only had her since June (prior owners moved out of country to where having a big dog isn't a good idea), so still learning some of her behaviors. Other than the whine and barking to let us know a squirrel farted half a mile away, we are having a really good time (our other pup thinks we got her the coolest interactive play toy ever).


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

cnsb said:


> ...
> 
> Other than the whine and barking to let us know a squirrel farted half a mile away, we are having a really good time (our other pup thinks we got her the coolest interactive play toy ever).


:rofl:

New home, new rules, she can learn but it'll take time, consistency, and patience. 

Your comment about the squirrel fart made me laugh so hard it hurt! Thanks for that ?


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Second that on the squirrel fart. Ahahaha


----------

